# VetUK.Co.UK?? Safe??



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Is this is a safe site to use to buy some pet products off??

I ordered quite a large first order around 2 days ago no problems there.

However now I have recieved an email stating that one product is found to be out of stock and they will hope to get my order dispatched early next week. Not happy with that. There was things in that order I want for my dog ASAP.

Not only that but the email seems very poorly written in my view, not an automated one. I am a little concerned?

Anyone bought anything off this site and found it okay, would use it again??


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep I've used this before and no problems.

Sometimes on other sites I get emails like that - seems to be straight from some guy in the warehouse who I guess doesn't really think too much about what they are writing!

I am sure if you email them back/contact them by phone you could cancel that part of your order if you would prefer to order from somewhere else rather than wait? That's what I did recently when I was ordering from another site and they just cancelled that part and refunded the money for those items.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

I have just ordered.....only got automated replies back.

Did it come from a no reply email? [email protected]


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Just had a look, it seems like a perfectly good website to me, although I have never used them.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

if you spend over 39 quid - you get free delivery too... i have just spent far too much. :huh:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeh i use it its a good website


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been using viovet.co.uk for over a year, found them quite cheap, too. Delivery is only £1 or free above can't remember how much, but at £1 you can order a single item. They always delivered superfast and there is an option to pick up directly from the warehouse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I may have over reacted a little I think upon getting the mail  I am very wary of ordering off different sites like these and new to me. Yes the email was off [email protected] I guess my pooch will just have to wait a little longer for his stuff and I will be a little more trusting this time. :wink:
£1 for delivery sounds great by the way.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes - I use it a lot. Always good service from them - usually next day. Really good prices too. What was it you ordered?


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I get my dog food & some other bits from them and I've been very happy with their service so far and their prices. For courier items they send you a tracking number and the company sends an email first thing on day of delivery to let you know the hour slot its likely to arrive incase you can't sign and want to rearrange the time. I had a problem with a split bag and contents had spilled out into the cardboard box (not really their fault at all), which they quickly resolved so i'm very pleased with them and grateful and saves me a drive to pets at home.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

I have used them too and found them to be good.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I've used them several times and never had any cause to complain about their service. Their delivery is usually excellent too. I buy dog food, guinea pig food and hamster food from them.


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

It is a registered UK limited company, based in north yorkshire, I would say it is pretty safe to order from.


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

our friends have used that company for their GSD, they were very happy.

Just to sneak it in, my fav, petdispensary.co.uk is also excellent


----------



## rsturdy (Sep 2, 2009)

I used for the first time this week and was impressed - got AG for a really good price and was here in three days with a time given for delivery!


----------

